
Amazon Neptune – A Fully Managed Graph Database Service - moritzplassnig
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-neptune-a-fully-managed-graph-database-service/
======
perfmode
Has Amazon released any papers regarding the design or performance
characteristics of the underlying system?

------
surement
Other discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15808379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15808379)

------
lolive
Support of SPARQL is a (good) surprise.

I hope it will make it easier for anyone producing data as RDF to expose it
through à SPARQL endpoint.

------
lolive
I really hope Amazon will propose a facility to retrieve the RDFS data model
of an endpoint in a uniform way.

